# New Immigrant query



## ramtamilan (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi All,

My name is Ram and I am new immigrant moving from India to Wellington. I would like to have few guidance and also advise for below queries.

* Getting room initially for bachelor and then home for rent for family - Is it expensive and how do I get this?
* Schooling - I have a kid who is 6 years old, and I know we need to pay fees to school. Can someone advise on schools in wellington and what will be average fees for schooling?
* Indian Groceries - Is there any shops available for getting Indian groceries in Wellington?
* Best option for travel - Which is best way to travel from India is it via AU or Malaysia. Since we need to get Transit visa for AU.

Some of these questions may be silly, it would be great if you guys can share info and this can help me a lot.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ramtamilan said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My name is Ram and I am new immigrant moving from India to Wellington. I would like to have few guidance and also advise for below queries.
> 
> ...


You'd be better to just rent a room initially to keep costs down if it's just you for a short period before family turn up. Itll cost at least $100 a week to rent a room with other people in a house share or student accommodation or backpackers accommodation. You can book something online or check the ads on www.trademe.co.nz 
Yes renting a house for the family is expensive but all depends what you want, where it is, bedrooms, size, if you want a garden and/or a view etc. You can pay anything from $300 to $1000+ per week. 
They will all be plus these costs also - power, internet, gas, broadband, WiFi, sky tv, garden maintenance, refuse collection etc.
You can get holiday rentals which are usually fully furnished for more $'s per week....Maybe from $600 a week but everything will be included.
Have a look on www.bookabatch.co.nz or www.holidayhouses.co.nz as well as TradeMe.
I'd advise you to only get a home for the family when you are here as you need to view beforehand and you will most certainly need references for the landlord. It is also very competitive. If you see a suitable house you won't be the only person viewing it or wanting to secure it. Who rents it is decided by the agent or landlord. It is not your decision. All you can do is be the best presented tenant possible to try and secure it over someone else.

Schools are zoned so it may be best to pick a school you want your child to attend which will dictate where you need to live. Fees are generally from $500 a year up to $15000 a year maybe depending on the school status plus uniforms, text books, stationary and school trips.

I'm sure there will be Indian grocery shops. There's plenty Indian restaurants so you could shop at the same places they do.

Transit visas for AU are done online and are free so don't let that deter you from travelling through AU. The best route for a family is the best combination of cheapest, quickest with the shortest lay overs.


----------



## ramtamilan (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. It was quite informative


----------

